
Golf Digest Frees an Innocent Man - worldvoyageur
https://www.golfdigest.com/story/for-valentino-dixon-a-wrong-righted-murder-charge-vacated-by-court-after-serving-27-years-in-prison
======
rahimnathwani
In an episode of 'Only fools and horses', a British TV show, the family is
about to move to Australia for a better life. But, at the last minute, their
plans are derailed because Rodney's visa is denied, due to an old drug
conviction (IIRC smoking, not selling).

This man is planning to go to Australia to visit his wife, but the article
says he has a past conviction for selling drugs. I wonder whether this will
affect his ability to visit.

I don't know how accurate the description of the murder conviction is, but the
list of shortcomings sounds like it's out of the plot of a TV show. It's
amazing that this happens in real life.

